# newly hatched baby betta fry help!!!!!!!plzz!!!



## Justinlee (Jan 17, 2014)

My betta eggs have finally hatched today.woiii,there is maybe over hundred baby fry. I removed the male and feed him. The baby fry are swimming around,some maybe not totally motionless at the bottom and surface. My brime shrimp hasnt hatched yet so i gave them egg yolk. I am not seeing them eating it and i am a little worried. The tank is getting dirty,should i siphon the tank as soon as possible with the newly hatched or should i wait for a day or two,also should i put a air pump?.and how do you know if the baby fries have eaten.urgent help needed plzzzz!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most fry won't eat straight after hatching until they fully absorb their yolk sac. It's generally only when they are fully horizontal and swimming that they will start to take food. 

BBS may be too big for newly hatched betta fry depending on what sort it is. If they are eating the BBS, you should be able to see them with orange coloured stomachs. 

I know some people use egg yolk, but some fry may not eat non-live food. This is why most people use foods such as vinegar eels and microworms. 

I personally wouldn't be doing too much maintenance right now. If they only hatched they are going to be quite sensitive to any changes in parameters and temperature. At this point ammonia is going to be what you are concerned about. Tanks can look dirty but the water quality can still be fine. I'd wait a few days until the fry were completely free-swimming before I thought about doing any sort of maintenance or adding in a filter.


----------



## nunosilva10 (Jan 4, 2014)

So if they hatched today, you should only feed them after 3 days whem they swin freely, and u souldn't have removed the male till the fry swim freely too.


----------



## Justinlee (Jan 17, 2014)

sorry sorry,i made a mistake, happy that i reached this stage.they hatched last day and a half,and they all are free swimming, but i am not seeing them eating,would they starve even if i am not seeing them eat,but hopefully the brime hatch 2morrow.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

How big is the breeding tank and what is the water level? If it's getting dirty from egg yolk, you are feeding way too much. You only need a tiny bit of egg yolk Per feeding per day. 1 egg yolk can last me many many spawns for months. And I sometimes keep feeding egg yolk until 2 weeks (for the feeders/daphnia). 

Try vibrating a chopstick or your finger on the water surface. Once most fry gather give them egg yolk. Spread remaining egg yolk where fry are. . . . about 2-3 x 2-3 mm egg yolk per feeding big batches.

But it's true that fry often refuse egg yolk and prefer live micro critters.


----------



## Justinlee (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks alot,my brime hatched and i fed them there 1st bbs this morning,didnt see them eating it but they all where swimming around the tank quickly.i just siphon the water.all the baby fry is still alive so far. i heard some people sayin bbs is too big for the baby fry fish to eat,is that true


----------



## Justinlee (Jan 17, 2014)

oh and i placed the airstone halfway into the tank and they kept swimming towards it,idk why?


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

I would suggest removing the airstone and replacing it with a spongefilter instead. The flow from the airstone can be too violent for fry to handle.


----------



## Justinlee (Jan 17, 2014)

:-D thanks alott guys


----------

